# Help please - Kindle losing my "recent books"..!?



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

(I upgraded manually to 3.0.3 yesterday - not sure if this is related or not).

I'm a UK Kindle 3 WiFi+3G user (previously had a Kindle 2).

Today I noticed something weird. I started reading a book. Then went out of it and noticed it was "gone" on my first/main page of listed books (I have it sorted by "most recent" first).   I thought I imagined it. I opened the next (now first listed) book... went forward a few pages, closed it... and now this was also gone from the first page! I have restarted and it made no difference.

I then searched for the very first book that I lost and it's still on my Kindle. So I experimented a bit more. Opened the first book on my main page (now technically book no 3). Shut it. And it was gone from the page. Next book (no 4, but now first) and the same happened. Yet my total book count was NOT going down, so they were still on the Kindle somehow...

I swapped to sorting "title" first, then "author", then back to "most recent first". My "lost" books (=and most recently opened) did still not appear on the first page! Yet they are on the Kindle...

So now I'm in a bit of a panic (feel like I have lost a good friend!!) and feel very upset as it's not easy to access my current book (ie it does not appear on my first/main page) each time I want to read.

Does anyone know what's going on please and how I can solve this?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I should also add that yesterday (reading a different book which I later had to finish on my iPad...) I had some weird problems where the Kindle lost my bookmark and started the book on the first page again. I went forward in the book (trying to find where I was up to) and the Kindle suddenly did some weird reboot with a bar counting up (wireless was OFF so it was not any upgrade or anything). When the Kindle finally came back on the book was gone.

I re-added the book from the computer, found my place and read fine. Picked it up a few hours later to read again and the Kindle would not start. Had to hold the button forever and then it finally started (Kindle screen with bar counting up). Book was gone again.

I figured it was something wrong with the book file (not an Amazon book but a library book if it's of any relevance) and put it on my iPad instead to finish it.

I now wonder if something went wrong already yesterday and it's now related to what's happening today with it not listing my books after "most recent"....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you turned on whispernet (WiFi or 3G) since you rebooted? Sometimes after a reboot, the Kindle loses it's track of time and will do what you are describing. Turning on whispernet and letting it contact the Mother Ship (Amazon  ) is usually all that's required to fix the problem.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you!!! I *think * it's solved my problem! Looks good so far at least   *fingers crossed*...

Thanks again!


----------

